# Christmas gift - hilarious



## reprisal (Sep 18, 2002)

OK, I figured I would write this just because I think its a funny story.So I went across the country to be wtih my family for christmas, and this was hard to do while dealing with IBS. So being around all my family, every morning I take immodium and Calcium before I eat. They didn't really understand why, so I just told them it was to control my 'messed up digestion'.So christmas day comes, and we start off with stalkings. I get some random stuff of course, and then I find at the bottom....A value size box of immodium. now this was in front of ALL of my family. I was kind of embarrassed, but my parents thought it was really funny. I guess it was. Any funny family stories with IBS?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't have any funny stories as such, but i had my boyfriend round my parents house the other day and was showing him round- low and behold: Eating For IBS was just sitting there in the kitchen. I wonder if he twigged. How embarressing.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks to last Christmas I now have a "Turd Mug" due to my best friend! It's a normal mug...just explains the different "Jobby Types" as it puts it! I won't go into too much detail but it includes - steamy, slippy, squidgy, big heap...etc. (and has little drawings) I must admit it made me laugh for ages! Sometimes you need a little bit of comic relief! Ice xxx


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

My friends are shocking! One gave me a Mr.Hanky keyring (you know, the Xmas poo from South Park)!! Another bought me a book with photos of different loos around the world (because when she rings me I always happen to be on the loo)!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Actually, i have seen that mug you are talking about,The steamy heapy, the jaggy, the blip etc...Is that the one?I was given a mister hankey cuddly toy. lol.


----------

